# Sharp 72 Ross Barracuda



## jungleterry (Jul 22, 2018)

Here for the Ross fans , This is the best example of a 72 gold Ross we have ever had in our collection . Cool bike and great color . Up graded seat and added correct red line tires . She pops now . Thanks for looking . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------

